

Uber has launched in South Africa - _djo_

Got this email a few minutes ago. I checked the Uber app and there are about three cars available in my immediate area:<p><i>Thank you loyal Uber rider!
Earlier this morning, secret Ubers were spotted across Johannesburg, marking Uber&#x27;s entry to our first African city and our fifth continent!<p>It all started when South African football legend and African Cup of Nations winner Mark Fish opened his iPhone in Sandton and requested a ride. Minutes later, he was picked up by his chauffeur Paul and whisked away to a meeting.<p>Africa&#x27;s Heart<p>Johannesburg has long been known as Africa&#x27;s capital city - it&#x27;s economic heartbeat, cultural soul and a draw to dreamers from across the continent. And no matter what you call the city - Jozi, Jo&#x27;burg, eGoli - it&#x27;s no secret that getting around is not always pleasant; traffic on the M1 can be crushing and drivers are notoriously loose with speed limits.<p>That&#x27;s part of the reason we can&#x27;t be more thrilled to be here; so that Jo&#x27;burg residents and visitors have a safe, reliable transportation option where they can travel in comfort and style. No more waiting after a night out for a safe ride home, and no more trusting your car&#x27;s security with parking attendants on side streets.<p>Please keep in mind that during Uber&#x27;s &quot;secret testing phase&quot;, availability may be limited as we perfect the experience. We&#x27;re working hard to make additional Ubers available every day.<p>As we build our own team in Johannesburg, we&#x27;re also looking to hire a brilliant Community Manager - someone to lead marketing and be the face of Uber in Jozi. Know anyone brilliant? Let us know and we&#x27;ll make it rain Uber credits your way.<p>Keep us posted with any feedback at supportjoburg@uber.com and follow @uber_joburg for the latest news, promotions and updates.<p>Much Love,<p>Team #UberAfrica</i>
======
_djo_
Blog link: [http://blog.uber.com/2013/08/07/howzit-jozi-secret-
african-u...](http://blog.uber.com/2013/08/07/howzit-jozi-secret-african-
ubers-have-arrived/)

